# Beekeeping truck



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

Contact Berts Trucking in Moorehead, MN. I was looking at a few one ton trucks and he figured he could probably get a 14ft on a one ton. Id give him a call and see what he thinks about your extended cab


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I know Ford and Dodge both make Chassis Cabs with 4 doors that will carry a 12 foot bed.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

A 3/4 ton with a gooseneck trailer is very versatile for a smaller outfit.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

What Allen said. Ours is a 16' gooseneck cattle trailer. We made a ramp for it, works slick


----------



## Tina 2Bees (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
We'll have to give the guy in Moorehead a call today.

We do travel to California for pollination, and will already be pulling a forklift, so we really need a one ton with a 12 foot bed to be the most efficient. 

We are really looking for an extended cab not a crew cab. Apparently chevy stopped making them with a long frame dually in 2004, Ford and Dodge had stopped before that. 

Does anyone have experience with the aftermarket frame stretch? 

Thanks.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Ford does make them you have to order it as a Chassis Cab commercial vehicle.http://www.commtruck.ford.com/


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

GMfleet.com


----------



## Tina 2Bees (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the links - it looks like for about $53,000 we can have exactly what we want!


----------



## Beee Farmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Tina 2Bees said:


> Thanks for the links - it looks like for about $53,000 we can have exactly what we want!


yeah exactly! Welcome to my world


----------



## WATCHONYX (Mar 29, 2010)

Its just the cost of doing business! Spread out over 15 yrs is $3,534.00 a year, or $ 294.00 a month or $ 73.00 a week.


----------

